

How many hours/day do you spend on social sites? - ericleeclark

Just trying to get a barometer of this demographic. Let's see how social we are.
======
AngeloAnolin
Usually 1-2 hours per day.

Although I don't think the time spending on social sites could measure how
social one can be. You would probably have to correlate interactions with
people and online social activities into the equation to get something
meaningful. The dilemma there is that the latter two at the most is hard to
quantify.

------
ericleeclark
I'm looking for actual time spent. We'd all have pretty high numbers if we
counted our "connected" hours. I'm usually connected in some way until I go to
sleep, but actual time spent on social is probably about 1 hour/day for me.

------
madhouse
I have g+ open pretty much 24/7. A chrome addon alerts me if there's anything
interesting. Do I spend countless hours on social sites then, or only when I
actually look at it?

If the latter, then about 15 minutes a day.

